# Bowfishing Bow



## art_gasses (May 29, 2009)

Looking for a used bowfishing bow. Prefer the AMS reel but will consider others. Thanks


----------



## Augustabowhunter (Jun 1, 2009)

look on bowfishing country


----------



## wesleythms (Jul 26, 2010)

i have a pse silverhawk with a muzzy fish hook rest and shakespere reel arrows and some other stuff id be interested in selling if interested call me at 706 955 3061


----------



## Dawgs30814 (Jul 29, 2010)

wesleythms said:


> i have a pse silverhawk with a muzzy fish hook rest and shakespere reel arrows and some other stuff id be interested in selling if interested call me at 706 955 3061




You still have it?


----------



## BamaSlamma (Sep 20, 2010)

Did you end up finding one?  Getting ready to sell a rh and lh set-up.   Both are rigged, ready to go.


----------

